# i thought it was legal to own a pigeon?



## jennyp (Mar 14, 2006)

Before my little pet pigeon wandered into my life, I knew absolutely nothing about birds. But about a month ago a friend of mine found an adolescent (healthy) pigeon in a nearby city that followed him around until finally he easily took him home with him. From what I understand, this probably was not the right thing to do since the bird was healthy, but it happened. Of course my friend quickly lost interest in the pigeon so it ended up at my house. 
Since then my boyfriend and I have fed him until he learned how to eat on his own, and we've even taught him how to fly. He's entirely too domesticated now to release him, and I absolutely adore him. I've been reading many of the threads on here and they have helped a great deal. 

The only problem I have is that my local pet store does not sell pigeon food so we have been feeding him regular wild bird seed and grit. Is there anything else I should feed him along with this for nutrition until I can get him actual pigeon food?

Also, he is seemingly healthy as he bathes himself and whatnot. But I called the local vet to ask about having him checked out just to make sure, and they told me that owning him was illegal. Is this true in Tennessee? I was under the assumption that pigeons were not native birds so it was okay to own them.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, I don't KNOW the laws of TN and have never read them but I do know for a fact that there are many fanciers that live in the state and they keep hundreds of pigeons. I think your vet is mistaken....


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Wonder if the vet is confused with law which forbids the *release* of non-native species?

Maybe best to *anonymously* ask the humane society or SPCA?

John


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*ASk*

Your Vet which law he is refering to to? :Try a feed store for pigeon feed and grit. Pigeons are more closely related to farm animals.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

jennyp said:


> Before my little pet pigeon wandered into my life, I knew absolutely nothing about birds. But about a month ago a friend of mine found an adolescent (healthy) pigeon in a nearby city that followed him around until finally he easily took him home with him. From what I understand, this probably was not the right thing to do since the bird was healthy, but it happened. Of course my friend quickly lost interest in the pigeon so it ended up at my house.
> Since then my boyfriend and I have fed him until he learned how to eat on his own, and we've even taught him how to fly. He's entirely too domesticated now to release him, and I absolutely adore him. I've been reading many of the threads on here and they have helped a great deal.
> 
> The only problem I have is that my local pet store does not sell pigeon food so we have been feeding him regular wild bird seed and grit. Is there anything else I should feed him along with this for nutrition until I can get him actual pigeon food?
> ...



Hi jenny,

It's hard to say what he was referring to, maybe he was thinking about native birds, maybe something in a local ordinance. Far as I know, could be wrong on this, but I think that Chicago is the first city to just outright ban pet pigeons, period. 

If you check w/either a local or nearby pigeon club ( seems contradictory doesn't it?) they may be able to hook you up with some good pigeon mix. Also, since you have only one, you could check the resource section under Pigeon Supply Houses and look at the various offerings from the supply houses. 

You might get a kick out of this Tennessee Law:

Tennessee

Memphis - it is illegal for a woman to drive a car unless there is a man running or walking in front of it, waving a red flag to warn approaching motorists and pedestrians.

or these Oklahoma Laws:

Oklahoma:

According to state law: it is illegal to take a bite out of someone else's hamburger.
It is against the law to get a fish drunk.
It is illegal for a female to cut her own hair without a license from the state.
Cushing: - it is against the law to drink beer in your underwear. Violators can be ticketed.
Duncan: - it is illegal to wash your clothes in a birdbath.
Hawthorne: - according to city Ordinance #363, it is against the law to put a hypnotized person in a display window.
Shawnee: - it is against the law for three or more dogs to meet on someone's property without a permit signed by the mayor.

Hope you enjoyed these  , obviously, some things are made as law that might be hard to enforce. If the bird is an indoor bird, and you can find some
vet or rehabber to work with in your area, it might not be an issue. It might be if you plan on building an aviary.

fp


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hellp JennyP~

It seems that a pigeon has become part of your life equation. That is nice. Welcome to Pigeon~Talk, it is great to have you. 

I too do not know the laws of Tenneesse, but do know that you have a beautiful state,and have spent the night with my family in Pigeon Forge. I believe that your vet in mistaken on his feelings on you having a pigeon as a pet. I would check with another avian vet if this particular one has a problem examining your pigeon.

Do you have a Petco in your city? They do sell a pigeon-Paloma (Dove) mix that is reasonably priced. Most Supermarkets have uncooked popcorn and RAW unsalted peanuts that can be added to the mix. If you have wildbird seed, that will do fine for now. I offer just a bit of the black sunflower seeds to mine as a supplement, but not everyday. I am sure you know not to feed them solely the black sunflower seeds...too much is not good for their diet. 

There are plenty of pigeon supply houses thru the mail that sell pigeon grit and pigeon seeds also at a very reasonable rate, and you get plenty of it as well. We have links that you can go to...just go to your search tab at the top, and type in pigeon supply, and you will be directed to those places. 

If you have any more questions, please do not hesitate to ask!


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

If you have a Petsmart in your area you can buy Pigeon and Dove food there. At least till you can put him/her on a really good diet. Good Luck.


----------



## jennyp (Mar 14, 2006)

thank you so much everybody. I have discovered that the vet was indeed confused, and have found another one and will be taking my little pigeon this week. We have a petsmart not too terribly far away so I will look into that as well. 

I already have another question. My pigeon always picks at himself, but it's never been anything seemingly out of the ordinary. However, lately he's been pulling his tiny feathers (i think they are off his back?) out and I think he's even eaten a few. What's that all about? He's almost 2 months old roughly.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Jenny, I am glad yo got another vet. I knew something was maladjusted with the previous vet! It sounds like your pigeon is getting some growing pains and molting. It may get messy at times!It is normal for them to do this at 6-7 weeks of age. Please check closely though to insure there are no parasites.


----------



## jennyp (Mar 14, 2006)

I don't know very much about molting but I've been reading previous posts and the like trying to figure it out. I wish I knew hold old my bird was. Yesterday his voice changed from baby squeeking to more like the sound of an older pigeon. Maybe knowing that could help me figure out around what age he was? It seems like his feathers just grew in.. do birds molt that quickly after they get their feathers? i have no clue about any of this... I've had him since Febuary 13, and then his feathers were mostly black although he couldn't eat on his own yet. Any ideas on how old he could be?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Their first molt is at about three months old and their voices usually change at around two months old. How old they are when they learn to eat depends a lot on how badly they need to. Lin once brought home an orphaned chick that barely had enough feather growth to tell that he was going to be a blue bar. He already knew how to peck seeds because he'd been living on the ground at the plant for awhile on his own. That was the youngest one I ever saw eat like that. Conversely, I've seen two-month old spoiled rotten brats that were STILL begging their parents to feed them every meal.

Pidgey


----------



## jennyp (Mar 14, 2006)

After my pigeon learned how to eat on his own he still tried to get us to hand feed him because he is, indeed, a spoiled brat. Hmmm... so it's a little early for him to be molting since his voice just started changing. He's been itching at himself and picking out tiny down feathers. Is that normal? It doesn't seem over excessive but I'm still worried. Good thing I'm going to the vet.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Jenny,

Mine was pulling out small feathers too at about the same age. Not many but I also became concerned. I thought perhaps he was bored in the environment but that wasn't it really. I would say to him "Buddy, keep it up and you'll be a bald bird". But he ignored me and carried on. Little did I know that about a month later I would suddenly start finding feathers all over the house, flight feathers too and then the full molt was in progress. I could not beleive how many I picked and and yet he still looked fully feathered to me. It was amazing. Anyway, I kept them, and when he started nesting with his new girlfriend he picked up almost every last one that I scattered on the floor and put it into his nest. Pigeons are fascinating creatures!

I wouldn't worry too much Jenny.

Cameron


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ROFL! I was so excited when Squeaks was molting and there were all these neat feathers, I, too, collected them. Then, one day, after another molt, I began to see the error of my ways. If I kept saving feathers - at the rate I was going and believing that Squeaks would live for MANY YEARS, I finally stopped collecting - except for a very few exceptional feathers. 

At the rate I was collecting, I would eventually have to use my apartment as a "feather storage unit!" THEN where would we all live?!


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Well Shi,

You could feather your own nest. Or have comforter filled with Mr Squeaks downy feathers. It could take years but it would be kinda cool don't you think?

Now that I am thinking of it, maybe just a small pillow would do. 

Cameron


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Camrron said:


> Well Shi,
> 
> You could feather your own nest. Or have comforter filled with Mr Squeaks downy feathers. It could take years but it would be kinda cool don't you think?
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'd have a feathered nest all right -top to bottom and ALL around!  

Years? Not really! The way he molts I could go into the comforter business - WITH pillows!  

AND, I'm only talking ONE pigeon...I can only empathize with those who have MANY pigeons...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mr squeaks said:


> AND, I'm only talking ONE pigeon...I can only empathize with those who have MANY pigeons...


But .. some of us also have ducks and geese .. now we're talking some serious feathers ..

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> But .. some of us also have ducks and geese .. now we're talking some serious feathers ..
> 
> Terry


Ohhhh, GOOSEDOWN! YOU could go into business, Terry!  

But, only goosedown, "duckdown" doesn't quite make it...


----------



## jennyp (Mar 14, 2006)

*update*

just to let you guys know.... my little pigeon edgar had his trip to the vet yesterday and it went amazingly well.. edgar is completely healthy and beginning his first molt. the vet i went to actually rehabilitated wild pigeons at one point in his life so he filled me with all kinds of trivia and information. all he could tell me was that edgar was a little chubby... which is no surprise as he really is absolutely spoiled. the vet sold me some sort of organic food that is supposed to ensure that edgar stays healthy. i've never heard of it so i'll post the name later.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT NEWS, Jenny! So glad you found a good Vet! They are invaluable!

I know you and Edgar will have many wonderful years together!  

Mr. Squeaks, my one and only pij, says COOOO-ROO-COOOO to you both!


----------



## Avalona Birdy (Apr 12, 2006)

If you can't find the kind of mix in bags, you could try a feed store that custom-mixes seed. I go to mine and get a mix of wheat, millet, milo (maize), and parrot seed...the parrot seed has safflower and sunflower, plus a couple other things. However, no peas are in it.


----------



## B. Sommm (Dec 26, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Yeah, I'd have a feathered nest all right -top to bottom and ALL around!
> 
> Years? Not really! The way he molts I could go into the comforter business - WITH pillows!
> 
> AND, I'm only talking ONE pigeon...I can only empathize with those who have MANY pigeons...



....And that doesn't include all of the cat hair from having 4 cats!! I'm surprised Mr. Squeaks doesn't cough up an occasional hairball!! 

B.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hii B - good to see you posting. According to Shi, all the cats are afraid of Mr. Squeaks. I was thinking the other day how much I'd love to see a video of Mr. Squeaks in action going after the cats. It would be hilarious.


----------



## B. Sommm (Dec 26, 2005)

Hi Lady T!

I have yet to see him in 'action', but the cats arn't very active around "strangers", so I usually miss all of the fun. However, the cats may "be out of sight, out of mind" while I'm there (except my buddy, Bubba!), but the cat hair is still plentiful! (Heck, I only have one cat and there's enough cat hair floating around here for a second cat!) 

I had to chuckle to myself at the visual of Squeaks doing a Puss-n-boots imitation from Shrek...."ACK! Heehee, hairball" LOL!! 

B.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Hii B - good to see you posting. According to Shi, all the cats are afraid of Mr. Squeaks. I was thinking the other day how much I'd love to see a video of Mr. Squeaks in action going after the cats. It would be hilarious.


I agree with you Maggie, Shi should budget some of her mad money and get one of them fancy digital camers that can record as well!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Victor said:


> I agree with you Maggie, Shi should budget some of her mad money and get one of them fancy digital camers that can record as well!


Yes, a video of Squeaks in cat action would be a riot...especially if I could get him running after Twiggy. Instead of quickly jumping up on a chair to get out of his way, she keeps running with a bird half her size hot on her trail, beak at the ready! The bird can RUN!

Well, a digital camera would be nice - IF I weren't so technology impaired...I'll think about it...mmmmmm.....still thinking.........................


----------

